# Does anyone know this breeder?



## jellyfish9085 (Aug 15, 2006)

Does anyone familiar with A Cappella Kennel?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Here's a link to the website:

http://www.acappellakennels.com/index.html


----------



## jellyfish9085 (Aug 15, 2006)

Does anyone ever buy a puppy from them before?
If so, are you satisfied?


----------



## kwaugh (May 8, 2006)

Never heard of them before, and there doesn't seem to be a whole lot of information on their website, maybe it's a new website that they are starting to build.

Karyn


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Never heard of them before, and there doesn't seem to be a whole lot of information on their website, maybe it's a new website that they are starting to build.
> 
> Karyn[/B]


I agree







There is really not that much information yet, maybe when they update it , we will know more..

Andrea~


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

It concerns me they will ship puppies at 9 weeks old.







Hmm. JMO. There still isn't a whole lot of information up, though, so I guess you can make a better decision once they put up more info and pictures of their dogs, etc.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> It concerns me they will ship puppies at 9 weeks old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They will also sell dogs with breeding rights. The only requirement mentioned seems to be to pay more for this. There is no mention of showing the dog or quality.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

IMO judging from the link of our kennel I would run and not walk from this place because it looks too cold and isolated from people. A lack of contact with people is asking for problems with separation anxiety. Even the play room doesn't look like a good place to be and it just looks too much like an office. I would also think that any kind of paper training would be out of the question. My next puppy will come from a loving home.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=239963
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh dear, I must have missed that somehow. Well it looks like there are definitely some red flags, jellyfish9085! I'm sure you know that there are many folks who breed Maltese but it's worth taking the time and $ to find one who you feel really comfortable with and who is very responsible. Not to put a shadow over this kennel b/c I don't know everything about their breeding practices and everything, but I'd be cautious.


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

The kennel looks nice to me--clean and well-kept. I don't think you can say for sure from those photos whether or not it's isolated. And they say they only let some puppies go at 9 weeks. It doesn't sound great, but it might not be that bad. With all the red flags though, I would definitely visit in person to get a look at how the pups are kept.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

If they would ship a pup at 9 weeks they do not have the pup's best interest at heart
and that is a BIG RED FLAG in my book. I wouldn't buy there. 
It really doesn't matter how "pretty" their setup is if they don't have the best interests
of the dogs. Do they study pedigrees - will they show you pedigrees - do they test
for genetic diseases?


----------



## jellyfish9085 (Aug 15, 2006)

Thank you everyone for your comment and suggestions.

I live in Chicago, IL and I'm looking for a Maltese female puppy. My budget is $1500-$1800, and it is so hard to find a reputable breeder for that price. Most of them ask for $2500 for a female. I know that a male puppy is cheaper, but my heart is set on a female puppy. I am so discourage. From the budget I have, I feel like I can onlyafford back yard breeder or from a pet store. But I do not want to support them!


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

> Thank you everyone for your comment and suggestions.
> 
> I live in Chicago, IL and I'm looking for a Maltese female puppy. My budget is $1500-$1800, and it is so hard to find a reputable breeder for that price. Most of them ask for $2500 for a female. I know that a male puppy is cheaper, but my heart is set on a female puppy. I am so discourage. From the budget I have, I feel like I can onlyafford back yard breeder or from a pet store. But I do not want to support them![/B]


I feel your pain on the budget...hubby and I just moved and right now can't afford our baby yet, so we're just working extra hard right now to save. If you have to wait a while and save up another thousand dollars, to get your baby from a responsible show breeder, you won't regret it!! 

Just wanted to encourage you cause I am discouraged right now about $$ too--if it wasn't for having just moved and not working yet we could have our baby by now, but it will be worth the wait! You mentioned being set on a female, but any way you would change your mind on that? Boys don't get to wear the cute pink clothes....BUT I think everyone on here who has boys will tell you that they are just as precious and wonderful as girls. Just a thought.









Good luck!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I think you can find a female puppy in your price range from a smaller breeder who does a little bit of showing. In fact, I know that there are some pups out there in that price range. You have to be willing to work hard to make contacts and you might consider a slightly older girl who was being kept for show. I got Hope and Sassy at 6 months and I really loved that age. When I was looking for Sadie every breeder that I contacted, I asked them if they didn't have girls available would they know of a fellow breeder who might be able to help me. The smaller, show breeders are the key. A year or so ago a lady found a female puppy for $800 from a woman who was just getting started in showing maltese. She was being mentored by a well known breeder but she didn't feel that she could charge top prices. I will ask around and see if Sadie's breeder knows of some small kennels who they could suggest. That breeder might be a possibility but the smaller breeders only have a few litters a year so the wait can be pretty long. Maybe some others here would have some suggestions. The better known breeders will not be in this price range. Hope's breeder will be well out of your price range for a girl, but she has beautiful, fabulous boys and the prices for them would be very much within your range. After having gotten Hope from her, I would not hesitate to get a boy from her. The quality is very fine. 

I would advise you to read as many threads as possible on the boards. You will see the names of some of the breeders and then you can check out their websites and contact them for info. Good luck. Feel free to PM me.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You might want to contact Veronica from Always Maltese. She has a nice hobby breeding program and her puppies are priced a little more reasonably. I believe several of our SM members have gotten puppies from her and been very pleased.

http://www.alwaysmaltese.com/index.html


----------



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

Look up my breeder, they have great pedigrees and extremely reasonable. You will have to hve puppy shipped but she makes you wait til the 12 weeks- Highly recommended www.itsmagicmaltese.com. She has both pet and show dogs. The gals name is Tina Chermak, great to talk with and is always showing her dogs when she is not working as a Nurse







Let me know how this works out for you, tell her Liz sent ya with Circe


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

May I tell you my experience? I wanted a Maltese. I looked in the paper, and I found one. He was about 3 months old and cute as could be. I didn't realize that a Maltese could have so many problems if they weren't bred well. I paid not much money for what a good Maltese costs, and I paid a fortune in vet bills with him. He was laden with allergies and died at the age of 6. He died of heart failure, and I feel sure it was from all the medications from trying to keep him from chewing on himself. Then we went to a pet store and spent $1800 on a puppy which died 5 days later of Parvo. I learned my lesson. I waited and paid top dollar for my baby who is probably the greatest puppy we have ever had. Our Cairn came from a reputable breeder, but she is nothing like this puppy. Finding a really great breeder is well worth the price of the dog. We spend a lot more in Vet bills on our first puppy than we paid up front for our healthy puppy from Bonnie at Angel Maltese. Do yourself a favor and find a good breeder with great, healthy puppies. Good luck.


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

i think you should visit and have a look at the puppies in person, they may be okay but as the others have said, there are a few red flags.

try to call a few people who show, i had the same problem you had but worse because there are no breeders in WA at all lol, i called a good breeder in NSW who told me a friend of a friend of hers was about to have some maltese puppies available, it was pure luck, mishkin is a boy, i also wanted a girl but he is adorable and i wouldn't swap him for the world.

mishkin cost a fair bit under $1000 and he is fantastic, he's healthy, happy and has a great personality, his grandsire is a top Australian champion and is sire to twelve Australian champions. mishkin came from a small show breeder and she just wanted them to go to good homes, she could have charged more for Mishkin, i'm sure of it.


goodluck with your search and don't worry, you will get your baby soon, i know how hard it is to wait.


felicity


----------



## evie's mom (Jun 19, 2006)

Have you considering adopting? If you're set on a maltese, check with local shelters and rescue groups to put you on their list for when one does come in.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> May I tell you my experience? I wanted a Maltese. I looked in the paper, and I found one. He was about 3 months old and cute as could be. I didn't realize that a Maltese could have so many problems if they weren't bred well. I paid not much money for what a good Maltese costs, and I paid a fortune in vet bills with him. He was laden with allergies and died at the age of 6. He died of heart failure, and I feel sure it was from all the medications from trying to keep him from chewing on himself. Then we went to a pet store and spent $1800 on a puppy which died 5 days later of Parvo. I learned my lesson. I waited and paid top dollar for my baby who is probably the greatest puppy we have ever had. Our Cairn came from a reputable breeder, but she is nothing like this puppy. Finding a really great breeder is well worth the price of the dog. We spend a lot more in Vet bills on our first puppy than we paid up front for our healthy puppy from Bonnie at Angel Maltese. Do yourself a favor and find a good breeder with great, healthy puppies. Good luck.[/B]


 *I was sitting here looking at your photos of Coco and thinking, "wow that sure does look like an Angel", then came to where you told us YOUR doggie is an Angel.

Also I agree with all you said... Everytime I look into Wookie's eyes... I know I made the right choice.

enJOY!
Melanie*


----------

